# Englischer Begriff für Schlauchlevel



## meekee7 (29. Juli 2014)

*Englischer Begriff für Schlauchlevel*

Kann mir jemand kurz sagen, was die passende englische Übersetzung des Wortes "Schlauchlevel" wäre?

Danke.


----------



## Buxxdehude (29. Juli 2014)

*Englischer Begriff für Schlauchlevel*

Tubelevel^^?
Oder hose?
Oder Pipe?


----------



## Medicate (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Englischer Begriff für Schlauchlevel*

linear level (design)

Englisch - Deutsch Forum - leo.org - Englisch gesucht: Schlauchlevel [Videospiele]
(immer meine erste adresse, wenns ums übersetzten geht. wobei ich das eher selten brauch  )


----------



## meekee7 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Englischer Begriff für Schlauchlevel*

OK, danke.


----------



## HotteGKT (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Englischer Begriff für Schlauchlevel*

Railshooter?


----------



## Teutonnen (29. Juli 2014)

Levelpipe?


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Englischer Begriff für Schlauchlevel*

nein ganz einfach der Begriff für Schlauchlevel ist doch ganz klar "Call of Duty"


----------



## Teutonnen (29. Juli 2014)

Umschreiben kannst du es auch mit "Scripts in a hose".


----------



## Shona (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Englischer Begriff für Schlauchlevel*

Normalerweise hat das hier im Spielebereich auch nichts zu suchen, das gehört da hin Rumpelkammer oder Google fragen https://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=englische+%C3%9Cbersetzung+des+Wortes+%22Schlauchlevel%22+w%C3%A4re&gws_rd=ssl#pws=0&q=englische+%C3%9Cbersetzung+Schlauchlevel (2. LINK!)


----------



## DaxTrose (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Englischer Begriff für Schlauchlevel*

ich denke, dem TE wurden genügend Beispiele/Antworten gegeben. Bevor hier noch mehr Spam/OT veröffentlicht wird, schließe ich mal den Thread!

*--closed--

*Edit: OT beseitigt!


----------

